# iBerry Auxus CoreX2 3G and Auxus CoreX4 3G Tablet + Phone



## Dr. House (Dec 31, 2012)

iBerry, a name somewhat well-known in the budget tablet segment, today announced the launch of its Auxus CoreX2 3G and Auxus CoreX4 3G. As the name suggests, both the tablets are 3G-enabled, and can also make voice calls over 3G. The main difference between the two models is that the CoreX2 3G has a dual-core processor and a 7" screen, while the CoreX4 has a quad-core processor and a 9.7" screen.

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_width_620_watermark/public/2012/12/CoreX2-3G_1.jpg

 The Auxus CoreX2 3G is priced at Rs 10,990, which is slightly on the higher side for a budget 7" tablet. However, it does offer a healthy set of features including an *IPS display* with screen dimensions of 800 x 1280 pixels (16:10) and* Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean)*.

Here are the full specs of the Auxus CoreX2 3G:

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/2012/12/CoreX2-3G_2.jpg

Next up is the Auxus CoreX4 3G, which commands a price of Rs 15,990. It is powered by a *Samsung Exynos 4412 Quad-core 1.6 GHz 32nm HKMG* and *2GB DDR3 RAM*, which is also the processor used in the Samsung GALAXY Note II and the Samsung GALAXY S III. This one has a 9.7" IPS screen with pixel dimensions of 768 x 1024 (4:3). Although this seems exorbitant for a low-end tablet, the processor might justify the price. Surprisingly, it runs Android 4.0 (ICS) unlike the Auxus CoreX2 3G, which runs Jelly Bean.

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_width_620_watermark/public/2012/12/CoreX4-3G_1.jpg

Here is the full set of specifications for the Auxus CoreX4 3G:

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/2012/12/CoreX4-3G_2.jpg


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

Almighty Exynos 4412 Quad-core with two gigs of RAM on an ICS device with 1024x768 resolution WTF!


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 8, 2013)

Any updates about the product launch or product review ???


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2013)

There are a couple of reviews: one by Digit and another by themobileindian, which have been mostly positive. Check iBerryIndia's facebook channel for more details. I have pre-ordered CoreX2 and waiting for it.


----------



## batman (Jan 9, 2013)

@Pat..Expecting a review from you once you get it


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 9, 2013)

Pat said:


> There are a couple of reviews: one by Digit and another by themobileindian, which have been mostly positive. Check iBerryIndia's facebook channel for more details. I have pre-ordered CoreX2 and waiting for it.



Pat, What is the expected date of delivery of yours ??


----------



## renlouis (Jan 9, 2013)

How many cores does the MALI 400 GPU have? Nexus 7 has 12!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2013)

core x4 had so much potential but what a waste..1024x768 resolution ..


----------



## Pat (Jan 9, 2013)

tushargupta said:


> Pat, What is the expected date of delivery of yours ??



I was amongst the first to pre-order. Shipping begins 16th. I am hoping to get mine on 17th or 18th.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 10, 2013)

Pat said:


> I was amongst the first to pre-order. Shipping begins 16th. I am hoping to get mine on 17th or 18th.



Do put a review here, if possible video review


----------



## Pat (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, the listing on eBay has been updated saying "Product is ready for delivery! 24-48 hours after placing the order!!". I am hoping to get mine *very* soon. Will try to put a video even though my video capturing/editing skills suck.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 11, 2013)

renlouis said:


> How many cores does the MALI 400 GPU have? Nexus 7 has 12!



the nexus 7 has a tegra 3.. which is a 1.3 GHz NVIDIA Tegra 3 (T30L - 4 x Cortex A9)

its a mali 400MP. Quad core.. the same GPU found in the GS3. just underclocked. 

Exynos (system on chip) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (exynos 4412)

Tegra 3 vs. Exynos 4 Quad GPU Comparison - YouTube (compare the power of a nexus 7 to this tab... must watch video)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 13, 2013)

Pat said:


> Well, the listing on eBay has been updated saying "Product is ready for delivery! 24-48 hours after placing the order!!". I am hoping to get mine *very* soon. Will try to put a video even though my video capturing/editing skills suck.



Im thinking of placing an order tomorrow. Do tell us how it is.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 13, 2013)

The official dealers will be getting CoreX2 by coming Tuesday. Better to get it from dealer as you can see the product  the at the time of purchasing.


----------



## Pat (Jan 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Im thinking of placing an order tomorrow. Do tell us how it is.



Sure. I will post some pics/vids as soon as I have it with me.


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys please guide me
I am having sony er. Wt19i live with walkman.just for music,browsing,games etc.
So,i want to buy corex2.should I replace wt19i with corex2.is it worth buying?
I dnt want to get disapnt after replacing wt19i with corex2.please help me.thanks.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

How are those Hyundai Hold X700 tabs?


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 15, 2013)

Any one for my question?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

Took the plunge and bought this.....*www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-H...Tablet-PC-Ultrathin-7-Inch-IPS/637289536.html..... be shipped within 7 days!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2013)

^should have bought ainol novo 7 aurora2/crystal.. its a tried and tested tab but biggest advantage is Kernel source..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

But then the Ainol dos'nt have a Quad Core GPU , Bluetooth or a 1.6Ghz  Dual core CPU and dos'nt run on Jellybean.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2013)

yes it has .. aurora 2/crystal has a quad core mali 400MP GPU, Amlogic CPU which is much much more capable than Rockchip/Allwinner equivalents, because it's kernel source is released
it's clock speed is 1.5 ghz, and crystal runs on jellybean... even Aurora 2 can run jellybean thru CM10
Sure it doesnt have bluetooth but CM10 gives access to external bluetooth dongle, which is a matter of Rs 50, and a lot of other features


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yes it has .. aurora 2/crystal has a quad core mali 400MP GPU, Amlogic CPU which is much much more capable than Rockchip/Allwinner equivalents, because it's kernel source is released
> it's clock speed is 1.5 ghz, and crystal runs on jellybean... even Aurora 2 can run jellybean thru CM10
> Sure it doesnt have bluetooth but CM10 gives access to external bluetooth dongle, which is a matter of Rs 50, and a lot of other features



The Ainols have *Dual Core Mali 400* and not the Hyundai's *Quad Core Mali 400* get your facts corrected       (refer Ainol's website *www.ainolindia.com/compare-products). Secondly the New Generation Hyundai's Rockchip 3066 will beat the crap out of an Ainol's Amlogic AML8726-M6 that you are referring to. The Hyundai beats them in all and any benchmark.Even build quality wise the Hyundai is all Aluminium while the Ainols are all plastic!!! and......You cant compare a Allwinner10 to a Rockchip 3066.

The best dual-core processors

I forgot about the storage ....The Hyundai has 8/16/32 GB Internal storage options with 32 GB Extrenal TFs!!! And we all know how a matter of Rs 50 external USB BT dongle work on androids!!

And the new Rockchip is out (CES) the 3188 with the Mali overclocked to 533Mhz its compared or even better to a Tegra 3.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 16, 2013)

princy0nisha said:


> Any one for my question?



Hold on till video reviews come out of CoreX2. Today the product launch in market. within 3-4 days many reviews shud be available on youtube. Hardware wise Corex2 rocks... lets see how it is...


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 16, 2013)

ebay seller sold over 400 tablets. Anybody used CoreX2 3G yet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey I just realised Rockchip also has released the kernel source, for it's price.. is a killer SoC


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey I just realised Rockchip also has released the kernel source, for it's price.. is a killer SoC



Yeah plus it has inbuilt 3G SIM slot that can even make calls. I've no clue about the screen quality and durability.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 17, 2013)

I never used Chinese tablet except ainol. Basically aiol tablet are good but never buy it from ainol india.. They charge high but don't give proper support..


----------



## Pat (Jan 17, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> I never used Chinese tablet except ainol. Basically aiol tablet are good but never buy it from ainol india.. They charge high but don't give proper support..



I got my CoreX2 couple of days back. Haven't had much time to play with it yet, but I have posted a (poor quality) video and some pics to my GooglePlus profile. If anyone want's to know anything specific about the tablet, please ask.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pat said:


> I got my CoreX2 couple of days back. Haven't had much time to play with it yet, but I have posted a (poor quality) video and some pics to my GooglePlus profile. If anyone want's to know anything specific about the tablet, please ask.



interested to see some images


----------



## rider (Jan 17, 2013)

Pat said:


> I got my CoreX2 couple of days back. Haven't had much time to play with it yet, but I have posted a (poor quality) video and some pics to my GooglePlus profile. If anyone want's to know anything specific about the tablet, please ask.



link please.


----------



## Pat (Jan 17, 2013)

*plus.google.com/116549132957261731607/posts/cd2sfj1nvv4

*plus.google.com/116549132957261731607/posts/evz91AoYwwu


----------



## rider (Jan 18, 2013)

Pat said:


> *plus.google.com/116549132957261731607/posts/cd2sfj1nvv4
> 
> *plus.google.com/116549132957261731607/posts/evz91AoYwwu



Screen is looking similar to Nexus 7. What about lags and battery life?



ankit360 said:


> I never used Chinese tablet except ainol. Basically aiol tablet are good but never buy it from ainol india.. They charge high but don't give proper support..



but ainol india are the official dealers


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2013)

Has anyone received the X2. I need a review....! Here.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 18, 2013)

and a couple of benchmarks wont hurt either... !


----------



## Pat (Jan 18, 2013)

I will post benchmarks soon. Currently trying to find a way to root this. The screen resolution is an amazing 1280X800 but they have set DPI pretty low at 160 (in build.prop) because of which UI elements are drawn very small on the screen. Once I root it, I will definitely increase it to 240 to get a more Nexus 7-like feel.

It does lag on performing intensive operations but is pretty smooth otherwise. I have a feeling low DPI actually adversely affects the performance as well. Screen is pretty good for a budget tablet. Battery does not seem to be calibrated properly yet (charged it to 100% for the first time last night), so will reserve my thoughts on that for a few days.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 18, 2013)

Pat said:


> I will post benchmarks soon. Currently trying to find a way to root this. The screen resolution is an amazing 1280X800 but they have set DPI pretty low at 160 (in build.prop) because of which UI elements are drawn very small on the screen. Once I root it, I will definitely increase it to 240 to get a more Nexus 7-like feel.
> 
> It does lag on performing intensive operations but is pretty smooth otherwise. I have a feeling low DPI actually adversely affects the performance as well. Screen is pretty good for a budget tablet. Battery does not seem to be calibrated properly yet (charged it to 100% for the first time last night), so will reserve my thoughts on that for a few days.



try changing to a different launcher? that can help a lot in the UI smoothness....

i am thinking of getting the corex4 ... anyone here got it ?


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2013)

Pat said:


> I will post benchmarks soon. Currently trying to find a way to root this. The screen resolution is an amazing 1280X800 but they have set DPI pretty low at 160 (in build.prop) because of which UI elements are drawn very small on the screen. Once I root it, I will definitely increase it to 240 to get a more Nexus 7-like feel.
> 
> It does lag on performing intensive operations but is pretty smooth otherwise. I have a feeling low DPI actually adversely affects the performance as well. Screen is pretty good for a budget tablet. Battery does not seem to be calibrated properly yet (charged it to 100% for the first time last night), so will reserve my thoughts on that for a few days.



Waiting for your full review. Congratulations. Cannot DPI be changed on the fly..?


----------



## rider (Jan 18, 2013)

Pat said:


> I will post benchmarks soon. Currently trying to find a way to root this. The screen resolution is an amazing 1280X800 but they have set DPI pretty low at 160 (in build.prop) because of which UI elements are drawn very small on the screen. Once I root it, I will definitely increase it to 240 to get a more Nexus 7-like feel.
> 
> It does lag on performing intensive operations but is pretty smooth otherwise. I have a feeling low DPI actually adversely affects the performance as well. Screen is pretty good for a budget tablet. Battery does not seem to be calibrated properly yet (charged it to 100% for the first time last night), so will reserve my thoughts on that for a few days.



Oh! God If I buy this I have to root and do custom stuff to get good display  I've no idea how to do it!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> try changing to a different launcher? that can help a lot in the UI smoothness....
> 
> i am thinking of getting the corex4 ... anyone here got it ?



go for hero II and review it please.. much better screen IMO


----------



## Pat (Jan 19, 2013)

Success. Was able to root it finally after spending hours. Changed DPI to 213. Looks much better now. Also, upgraded to official 4.1.1 firmware.

Quadrant Score: 3872
Antutu: 10926


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2013)

Pat said:


> Success. Was able to root it finally after spending hours. Changed DPI to 213. Looks much better now. Also, upgraded to official 4.1.1 firmware.
> 
> Quadrant Score: 3872
> Antutu: 10926



Put in some more review points when you get time...!


----------



## rider (Jan 19, 2013)

Pat said:


> Success. Was able to root it finally after spending hours. Changed DPI to 213. Looks much better now. Also, upgraded to official 4.1.1 firmware.
> 
> Quadrant Score: 3872
> Antutu: 10926



How have you done this? Can you please explain with procedure? It would be thankful to other users. BTW from ebay seller I can get it for 10,165 bucks (with a coupon). Still can't decide.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 19, 2013)

Visist Aliexpress and Merimobile and then decide to buy a TAB.


----------



## Kudremukh (Jan 19, 2013)

can you please tell me how you rooted


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 19, 2013)

Pat said:


> Success. Was able to root it finally after spending hours. Changed DPI to 213. Looks much better now. Also, upgraded to official 4.1.1 firmware.
> 
> Quadrant Score: 3872
> Antutu: 10926



can you increase the dpi higher than 213? whats the limit?


----------



## Pat (Jan 19, 2013)

Sure, I will posting a short how-to on how to get root access. Will also post some feedback and my experience with the tab.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 28, 2013)

Owners of Auxus corex2 & corex4... 

Pls post your review of the devices now that u have used it for few days... Is it worth ?


----------



## quagmire (Jan 28, 2013)

432 iberry Auxus CoreX4 tablets sold .. No proper detailed review anywhere.. Not even a hands on video.. 

Such great specs at such an unbeatable price.. Is there a catch somewhere?
Is India the only country where the tablet is released ?


----------



## Nets (Jan 29, 2013)

Pat said:


> Sure, I will posting a short how-to on how to get root access. Will also post some feedback and my experience with the tab.



Waiting for your reveiws on CORE X2


----------



## rider (Jan 29, 2013)

rnianoop said:


> 432 iberry Auxus CoreX4 tablets sold .. No proper detailed review anywhere.. Not even a hands on video..
> 
> Such great specs at such an unbeatable price.. Is there a catch somewhere?
> Is India the only country where the tablet is released ?



ebay is pretty much fake when it comes to feature items.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 29, 2013)

while searching for customer feedbacks & complaints i came across the following:
1. GPS performance very very poor (no lock)
2. Mobile network Signal reception very poor.
3. Bad past record of iberry in tablets 
4. Bad customer service by company.

someone please comment.

How's Spice MI-1010... users pls give comment about the device. Seeing its video reviews on youtube gives me a feeling that its a well built, beautiful and powerful tab with 10 inch 1280*800 IPS display .... pretty impressive..
Available from my nearby Spice Hotspot for Rs.12900

anyone with first hand experience ..pls comment.. i wish to place an order today.


----------



## devips (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a question. In case a Tab does not sport GPS, can this functionality be added through external application?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2013)

yep, if u buy external bluetooth GPS adapter


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 30, 2013)

finally bought Spice MI-1010 for 12.8k from spice hotspot yesterday night. So far very satisfied. Build quality very gud. package included leather case is gud design. Screen very sharp and clear. played dead trigger and temple run 2 for some time. both played smoothly. will try MC4 and NFS MW. battery backup very gud, but charging is very slow. also during charging device works abruptly (touchscreen works abnormally, wifi also slows down while charging  ). Will give more feedback later...


----------



## muruggan_a (Jan 30, 2013)

*Reported Post by muruggan_a*

muruggan_a has reported a post.

Reason:





> Hi Friends,
> I have done a pre-booking of X2 3G, i have faced the following issues
> 
> 1) I was unable to send any 2010 MS office documents from win 7 laptop to auxus x2 3g
> ...


Post: iBerry Auxus CoreX2 3G and Auxus CoreX4 3G Tablet + Phone
Forum: Mobiles and Tablets
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: tushargupta
Original Content: 





> finally bought Spice MI-1010 for 12.8k from spice hotspot yesterday night. So far very satisfied. Build quality very gud. package included leather case is gud design. Screen very sharp and clear. played dead trigger and temple run 2 for some time. both played smoothly. will try MC4 and NFS MW. battery backup very gud, but charging is very slow. also during charging device works abruptly (touchscreen works abnormally, wifi also slows down while charging  ). Will give more feedback later...


----------



## devips (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Nerevarine.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

*@muruggan_a*

Use the text field at the end of the page to make a post. Don't use the report button.

I've moved your "report" to this thread.


----------



## GRC (Feb 22, 2013)

tushargupta said:


> while searching for customer feedbacks & complaints i came across the following:
> 1. GPS performance very very poor (no lock)
> 2. Mobile network Signal reception very poor.
> 3. Bad past record of iberry in tablets
> ...



Hi,

I purchased Core X2 on the day released. Here are my short reviews:
Pros:
Good Display
Ideal for Browsing
Good for Google Play
Cons:
GPS is not at all good.
When I charge my tablet while working screen shows weird colours. (Have to charge only in the switch off mode)
Signal Recpetion is very poor.
Unable to install the firmware.



~~GRC


----------

